

Ask HN: Rate my site iJiny.com - micro classifieds service in India - blizkreeg

I developed ijiny.com in my spare time. It's a simple micro classifieds service in India. We initially launched it to build a "better" craigslist there loaded with many features.<p>After many rounds of evolution, we're actually excited about building a micro classifieds service in India that ties in with the huge popularity of SMS (and it's inherent messaging limit) in India.<p>I'd really appreciate your feedback, comments, constructive criticism.<p>Thanks!
======
kyro
It seems like a nice idea, although I don't fully understand it. Where does
the mobile part come in? Do I post ads from my phone, or do I receive replies
via SMS. I think foreign markets are really under-served when it comes to
services like these. My only concern would be having the numbers listed on the
front page like that. Could those numbers be spammed in some way? Best of
luck.

~~~
blizkreeg
Yes, postings of ads from a phone by sending a text message to a short (or
long, not decided yet) code number. SMS is really widely used in India so a
service like this we envision could be useful.

It is possible that the numbers could be spammed - we're considering putting
them behind a "show number" kinda button.

------
adaptives
Nice website. Couple of suggestions.

1\. Is there a way for people to edit their ads? 2\. It's not very clear in
the submit form, that the mobile number will be displayed in the ad. Some
people may not want their mobile number displayed as part of the ad.

Otherwise nice idea.

------
fname
I like it. Clean design and description of what the site is on the front page.

Not sure about the name.. but it works for now.

<http://www.ijiny.com>

